# Thinking of You ;)



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

You're a girl, and girls carry cooties. You touched the sticker, which means the sticker now has cooties. Get back!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

...hjdfk....
....Damn you!


----------

